# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие >  За Вами наблюдают...

## Asteriks

*Не приходило ли Вам в голову, что все Ваши действия контролируются некими структурами? Начиная от личной информации о Вас и заканчивая тем, что Вы написали на этом форуме?  Человек - мелкая такая букашка, вроде никакой опасности из себя не представляет, а надо же, следят за ним. Вы в базе данных налоговой инспекции, операторы мобильной связи предоставляют органам распечатку Ваших звонков, IP Вашего компьютера отслеживается...*

----------


## Asteriks

*Операторов электросвязи обязали предоставлять круглосуточный доступ к БД абонентов и услуг*

5 марта 2010 » Новость дня
IT.TUT.BY

Указом президента от 3 марта принято *"Положение о порядке взаимодействия операторов электросвязи с органами, осуществляющими оперативно-розыскную деятельность"*. Операторов обязали предоставлять по требованию органов, осуществляющих оперативно-розыскную деятельность, безвозмездный круглосуточный удаленный доступ к базам данных об абонентах и оказанных им услугах. Кроме того, провайдеры должны будут за свой счет приобретать, устанавливать и обслуживать технические средства системы обеспечения оперативно-розыскных мероприятий (СОРМ).

Технические нормативные правовые акты, содержащие требования к СОРМ, разрабатываются и утверждаются Министерством связи и информатизации по согласованию с Комитетом государственной безопасности и Оперативно-аналитическим центром.

По требованию уполномоченных органов и уполномоченных подразделений операторы электросвязи обязаны обеспечить безвозмездный круглосуточный удаленный доступ к базам данных об абонентах с использованием технических средств этих органов и подразделений, а также доступ к базам данных об оказанных абонентам услугах электросвязи, автоматизированным системам операторов, передавать уполномоченным подразделениям в режиме реального времени информацию, в том числе техническую, обо всех оказанных абонентам услугах электросвязи.

Обращения к базам данных об оказанных абонентам услугах электросвязи, автоматизированным системам операторов регистрируются техническими средствами уполномоченных подразделений. Информация о таких обращениях хранится уполномоченными подразделениями в течение пяти лет. Информация об оказанных абонентам услугах электросвязи хранится оператором в соответствующих базах данных не менее пяти лет.

При отсутствии технической возможности организации круглосуточного удаленного доступа к базам данных об абонентах по письменному обращению Председателя Комитета государственной безопасности, Министра внутренних дел или начальника Оперативно-аналитического центра оператор обязан безвозмездно передать достоверную и полную версию указанных баз данных в КГБ, Министерство внутренних дел (далее – МВД) или Оперативно-аналитический центр на материальных носителях информации в электронном виде.

Базы данных об абонентах должны содержать следующую информацию о физических лицах: абонентский номер, фамилия, имя, отчество, адрес абонента или адрес установки оконечного абонентского устройства (терминала), абонентские номера, данные, позволяющие определить (идентифицировать) абонента или его оконечное устройство (терминал), а для абонентов сети сотовой подвижной электросвязи – также реквизиты документа, удостоверяющего личность (его название, серия, номер, дата выдачи и наименование государственного органа, выдавшего документ).

БД об абонентах-юридических лицах должны содержать наименование (фирменное наименование) юридического лица, его юридический адрес, адрес установки оконечного абонентского устройства (терминала), абонентские номера, данные, позволяющие определить (идентифицировать) абонента или его оконечное устройство (терминал).

БД также должны содержать общие сведения об услугах электросвязи, активированных абонентом.

Обеспечение уполномоченными подразделениями оперативно-розыскных мероприятий на сетях электросвязи, а также получение и использование уполномоченными органами информации, содержащейся в БД об абонентах и оказанных им услугах электросвязи и автоматизированных системах операторов, осуществляются при наличии оснований и условий для проведения оперативно-розыскных мероприятий, установленных Законом Республики Беларусь от 9 июля 1999 года "Об оперативно-розыскной деятельности". Ответственность за соблюдение законности при проведении оперативно-розыскных мероприятий на сетях электросвязи, использовании информации об абонентах и оказанных им услугах электросвязи несут руководители уполномоченных органов и уполномоченных подразделений.

----------


## BiZ111

Интернетом пользуются 1/6 планеты 

Я не просто уверен, а максимально, что не идёт слежка за каждым человек  
И не будет вестись, пока не придумают кардинально иные методы связи.
Страна не может газ оплатить, а тут речь о контроле такого масштаба...Да тьфу, чушь. 

Нет нет нет и ещё раз НЕТ 

Это касается и телефонной+мобильной связи.

Слежка если и есть, то фоновая...а не в реальном времени. И то...настолько криво, что..

----------


## Irina

Я в этом полностью уверена.

----------


## Asteriks

Как много мы не знаем и не видим вокруг себя.
Девушка машину купила в кредит. Молодой человек ей часть денег дал. Прописана одна в трёхкомнатной квартире. По устаревшим данным нигде не работает. Тут же вызов в налоговую пришёл. Не верьте. А ей документы пришлось предоставлять.

----------


## BiZ111

Судить по одному недо-случаю нецелесообразно

----------


## Asteriks

Ха-ха)) А деньги никогда не получал по почте? Из ближайшего зарубежья? Из России, Украины? Налог не ездил платить? И как это та налоговая узнаЁт, что тебе дедушка пару сотен прислал?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Как много мы не знаем и не видим вокруг себя.
> Девушка машину купила в кредит. Молодой человек ей часть денег дал. Прописана одна в трёхкомнатной квартире. По устаревшим данным нигде не работает. Тут же вызов в налоговую пришёл. Не верьте. А ей документы пришлось предоставлять.


Кредитор и сдал налоговой. Все по госту 
Странно еще что кредит выдали, без работы-то.



> Ха-ха)) А деньги никогда не получал по почте? Из ближайшего зарубежья? Из России, Украины? Налог не ездил платить? И как это та налоговая узнаЁт, что тебе дедушка пару сотен прислал?


Ну так денежный перевод. Что вы хотели-с еще? 

Работает налоговая, кто надо сообщает. А вот так, чтобы денно и нощно все отслеживалось, такого нет.

По ip в бд инфа будет храниться и когда надо подниматься. Неприятно, конечно, но если ты не кулхацкер и даже не координируешь через форум террор-группу, то бояться нечего. 
С другой стороны, ничто не мешает вышеперечисленным редискам использовать Tor, так что вся эта суета служит больше для запугивания школьников, развития паранойи в обществе и выбивания денежек на финансирование.

----------


## Asteriks

Логен, ты меня успокоил)) А то я подумала, а вдруг придут ко мне ночью и отберут компьютер?)))

----------


## Vanya

ну следят, да. а как же?  в том плане, что, если нужно будет, то у заинтересованных лиц будет вся инфа (и из нета и из других источников) на вас

----------


## Sanych

А я считаю, что после последнего указа по регилированию сети слежка то идёт. Но вопрос как? И тут скорей всего две параллели. 
*1)* 100% гос-тво следит за теми, за кем считает нужным следить в принципе. 

*2)* И плюс выборочный контроль. Проверили сотню случайных ip по области. По результатам сделали выводы. И дальше по той же схеме.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот, Саныч, хоть ты здраво рассуждаешь. А то думают люди, что выдумки.

----------


## vova230

Все правильно, тотальной слежки нет, но к этому государство стремится и не только наше. Пресловутые биометрические паспорта это одно из звеньев такой цепочки. Смотришь через пару-тройку лет чипы вживлять будут. Разумеется под благовидным предлогом. А в результате вас смогут отследить буквально везде.

----------

